# Loki the questionable Lop...from the beginning...*image heavy*



## Pipyr (Sep 23, 2011)

Re-post from the Welcome area:

"I'm a new bunny mom from Maine. I had been wanting a rabbit for quite a long time now, and my bf and I had talked about it here and there. My Birthday is in about a week, and I was out of the country last week. While I was gone, my bf decided to get me a bunny for my birthday. He went to look at some that were for sale the day before I came home, planning to just take a look and bring me over the next day to pick one out. Well, he came home with one. He said the conditions they were kept in were horrible and he just couldn't leave this one there. Normally I would not purchase an animal from such a place, because it encourages those awful people to keep breeding  BUT! I'm so glad he took this bunny!! 

"Loki" as he is now named, hid until I arrived home. My bf lifted his hiding place so I could see him. He looked so scared. I very gently slid my hands under him so he was standing on them, and transported him to my chest, where I rubbed his head. At no point did he object to any of this and he seemed to really enjoy being patted. He'd had no human interaction from his "breeder" at all. I guess from then on he decided I was his hero, and he has come out of hiding, following me around, doing binkies and flopping all over the place, and just generally acting like a very happy rabbit. He *loves* being rubbed on his cheeks and around his ears, and will happily fall asleep while I do that to him. I can't believe how far he has come in only 3 days! I don't think I've ever felt such a connection to an animal before. I really, really love this funny rabbit!"

"Loki" was sold as a Holland Lop, but his face and ears are long. His crown is also quite narrow. My bf did say the adult rabbits (parents) were pretty small, but they may simply have been stunted due to their conditions. Time will tell, I suppose  Whatever he is, he's my bunny!

So I did a photo shoot with him yesterday morning. I simply set up a background and some regular (non-flash) lights and threw some hay down. He loved hamming it up for the camera! I even used my on-camera flash to fill in the details, and he didn't care at all. He was doing binkies back and forth on the background and even did a playful flop, as well as nearly falling asleep at one point. He would go and eat a few bites and then come back over for some more pictures. What a goof! Here is the result of the session:


----------



## Pipyr (Sep 23, 2011)

And some more:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh man he does have some kinda long ears! I'm interested to see what some knowledgable rabbit folk say about his breed. I have to admit I don't know all that much.





Aha, I love this picture. I'm so jealous, I haven't been able to catch a tongue picture yet.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 23, 2011)

I have only ever caught one tongue pic.. He's so cute!!


----------



## DharmaBuns (Sep 23, 2011)

The tongue picture! I can't get over it! How adorable


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 23, 2011)

Cuteness Overload!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## megs (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww! soooooooooooo Cute x 100,000! 


ray::coolness:


----------



## Pipyr (Sep 23, 2011)

So here is a terrible cell phone pic, but I was rubbing him while he was laying on his favorite "blanket" (an old sweatshirt I gave him) and then got up to go to the post office, and this is what he did:






Does the cuteness never end??


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh I can just hear it now...

"Mom, where did my pets go?!"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi welcome to RO. 

WOW what a beautiful Bunny:inlove::big kiss::heartbeat:. Great colour too.

You take very good pictures, I'm curious what type of camera do you have.

Susan


----------



## Pipyr (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Thanks  

I use an olympus E-510 with the kit lenses. More important than the camera, though, is the lighting. I didn't want to use the strobes (flashes) that I usually use to take pics of my artwork, so I just used the natural light in my room, supplemented with 3 compact fluorescent light bulbs. It wasn't anything fancy. I also used my camera's flash on a low power setting, to "fill in" light, preventing harsh shadows and detail loss. After that, I used photoshop to give the images a little "pop". 

The only really cool piece of equipment I used was a manual selective focus lens called a "lensbaby" for some of the shots. You can tell which ones by sharp focus only in one specific area, and a unique blur around it, such as in the last pic. Actually, the entire last group except for the second to last were taken with the lensbaby lens. These are very fun lenses. they tilt all around and have a ring for manual focusing. They give a very unique look and I think they work great for portraiture and also for macro photography. 

There ya go...all you never wanted to know about my set-up, lol. Of course, it helps a lot to have an absolutely perfect and adorable subject


----------



## Bun Slave (Sep 23, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## Pipyr (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Thanks  

I use an olympus E-510 with the kit lenses. More important than the camera, though, is the lighting. I didn't want to use the strobes (flashes) that I usually use to take pics of my artwork, so I just used the natural light in my room, supplemented with 3 compact fluorescent light bulbs. It wasn't anything fancy. I also used my camera's flash on a low power setting, to "fill in" light, preventing harsh shadows and detail loss. After that, I used photoshop to give the images a little "pop". 

The only really cool piece of equipment I used was a manual selective focus lens called a "lensbaby" for some of the shots. You can tell which ones by sharp focus only in one specific area, and a unique blur around it, such as in the last pic. Actually, the entire last group except for the second to last were taken with the lensbaby lens. These are very fun lenses. they tilt all around and have a ring for manual focusing. They give a very unique look and I think they work great for portraiture and also for macro photography. 

There ya go...all you never wanted to know about my set-up, lol. Of course, it helps a lot to have an absolutely perfect and adorable subject


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 23, 2011)

Awww! Whatever he is, he's gorgeous! I love the picture with his tongue out, it looks like he's going "eeeuuughhh!" and trying to spit something out.


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 23, 2011)

He's so cute!! He looks like a colored up version of my Holly... I was told she was a mini-lop mix but she just doesn't look like any mini-lop I've ever seen... Maybe where the mix part comes in though.  Anyway if you figure out what he is, I'd be interested to know!


----------



## MagPie (Sep 24, 2011)

Oooooh I adore your bunny. And wow his ears! I especially liked the tongue picture where it looks like he ate something bad and the one where he was running and those giant ears of his are flying


----------



## Brittany85 (Sep 24, 2011)

HE is probably a Mini Lop mix. If he is a Holland Lop he is a what would be called a 'pet quality' meaning he doesn't meet the standards of the breed. Some Hollands can have long ears and faces, especially non-reputable breeders' rabbits. 

He has very unique markings!


----------



## Pipyr (Sep 24, 2011)

My bf just told me that his mom was small but that his dad was about the size of a puppy. I guess that would suggest either full mini lop with a smaller sized mom or a holland/ mini mix. Either way, this breeder certainly stuck to no standards, lol. But who needs standars when you have that face???  He started playing with his jingle balls this morning. So funny!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 21, 2011)

I request more updates on Loki!


----------



## Pipyr (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha ok! I finally subjected Loki to the terrible injustice of sexing and discovered, as I had started to suspect, that Loki is a *she*-bunny!  I also made a little video of her a couple of weeks ago. here is it:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Rna36xImP8s&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

I really need to update it, because she is even more adventurous and loving now. I sure love this little bunny. She's always so happy, it cheers my up if I'm having a bad day.


----------



## Alek (Oct 22, 2011)

OMG! How flippin' cute is that lop! I really like the tongue picture. That's a great one, it looks like it's saying "BLECH!" LOL


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 22, 2011)

WOW! He's an ADORABLE bunny!  Soo soo cute! Maybe part english lop? Just a thought. I've had 3 holland and he doens't look like just holland. Maybe mixed. I love how he's tri-colored! I always loved those but never have been able to find one when I got a new bunny.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

Just a thought- but she looks just like a Thuringian dwarf lop. idk if that's what she is but I saw a picture labeled as one in a new bunny book I just got and it reminded me of your bunny.  hope that helps!


----------



## Pipyr (Oct 28, 2011)

She gets more and more tall/upright every day, it seems. I think she's mostly mini lop, possibly with some holland and even english thrown in. All I know for sure is that she's my baby!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 28, 2011)

*Pipyr wrote: *


> She gets more and more tall/upright every day, it seems. I think she's mostly mini lop, possibly with some holland and even english thrown in. All I know for sure is that she's my baby!!


Yep I must agree...she's sooooo *ADORABLE* :biggrin2:


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 28, 2011)

I want your bunny!!! She is sooooo cute!!!!!! I can see where she would certainly brighten up your worse day


----------



## Pipyr (Oct 28, 2011)

Do all bunnies love pets as much as my Loki does? It doesn't matter what she's doing, or if she's scared because she's in a new place or there is a lot of noise going on outside (there is construction right outside our window right now)...as soon as you touch her head, she immediately assumes the "pet me" position and starts chattering away in happiness. She would let me pat her all day if I would. I've never had any animal love being pet so much, lol.


----------

